# DirecTV Player NDSPCShowServer pop-up on Mac



## BSMEMIT1976 (Dec 1, 2012)

I see a lot about this problem on the DirecTV Technical Forum, but could not find a hit here. 

I tried to do live streaming to my MacBook but it failed miserably. On the tech forum there is one poster who has it working on one Mac but not another. 

I have a MacBook Pro (15-inch, Mid 2010)
Running the latest OS X Yosemite 10.10.2
After installing the DirecTV Everywhere aka DirecTV Player I also get the NDSPCShowServer.DTV.bundle pop-up that asks to allow or deny incoming network connections. Clicking either is no help. The pop-up goes away by itself then comes back in a few seconds rendering the MacBook pretty much useless. After an online chat with a tech support guy who had no idea and a callback from another support person who walked me through the removal my MacBook is fine but I still can't stream DirecTV to it. Here's how to get rid of it:
1) Open Finder and up on the task bar click on GO wile holding the option key and scroll to Library and click that (apparently Apple hides the Library folder and using the option key unhides it)
2) In the Library folder go to the Internet Plug-Ins folder and move two files to the trash:
 PlayerPlugin.bundle
 OctoshapeWeb.plugin
The first is what the DirecTV tech told me to delete, but I figured out the the other is part of the package too.

I tried a second time to do the install - same results, the pop-up renders the MacBook useless.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not sure what your issue may be, but FWIW, it is running fine on my iMac 5K. One issue that I was having is that I keep getting a pop up every time the iMac kept coming from sleep. I disabled Octoshape from running as a log in item, and it has not come back since


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks BSMEMIT1976... I was having the same exact issue on my iMac. Doing as you said fixed the issue but still I would like to be able to stream to my computer. What is strange that on my MacBook Pro (also running Yosemite) I do not have this same issue. Instead on the MacBook I get the imfamous prompt after every login but only once. Oh well, guess Dtv does not like Macs.


----------



## BSMEMIT1976 (Dec 1, 2012)

MonyMony said:


> Thanks BSMEMIT1976... I was having the same exact issue on my iMac. Doing as you said fixed the issue but still I would like to be able to stream to my computer. What is strange that on my MacBook Pro (also running Yosemite) I do not have this same issue. Instead on the MacBook I get the imfamous prompt after every login but only once. Oh well, guess Dtv does not like Macs.


Hey MonyMony - what model and year is your MacBook?
If you do "About this Mac" the line after the OS X version says what model and what year your Mac is. 
I'm wondering is there is a certain model year where the problem appears or goes away.
I also see that some iMacs work and some don't.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is very frustrating. I just now installed the player in order to see what was going on. First I get the persistent popup, which can be gotten rid of by disabling the firewall, but that has other ramifications. 

The plugins are installed in the User's library (why you have to use Option key to get there; there are two Libraries) - and this is the only app to install plugins there (so they are not available to other Users as defined by Apple.

My laptop is a late 2013 MacBook Pro Retina model. Specifically:

Model Name: MacBook Pro
Model Identifier: MacBookPro11,3
Processor Name: Intel Core i7
Processor Speed: 2.3 GHz
Number of Processors: 1
Total Number of Cores: 4
L2 Cache (per Core): 256 KB
L3 Cache: 6 MB
Memory: 16 GB
Boot ROM Version: MBP112.0138.B14
SMC Version (system): 2.19f12

Now, when I go to stream any show, it "loads' up to 85% and stops, then suggests I need to allow it to install software, but no other dialog starts.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are specs from my working iMac

Hardware Overview:

Model Name: iMac
Model Identifier: iMac15,1
Processor Name: Intel Core i5
Processor Speed: 3.5 GHz
Number of Processors: 1
Total Number of Cores: 4
L2 Cache (per Core): 256 KB
L3 Cache: 6 MB
Memory: 24 GB
Boot ROM Version: IM151.0207.B01
SMC Version (system): 2.22f16


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

My MacBook is a MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Late 2013) and my iMac is a 27-inch, Mid 2011. Both have Intel Core i7 processors.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I had this same problem yesterday. I was caught in a loop with the pop-up.

BSMENIT1976, your solution saved my day. Thought I was going to have to reinstall Yosemite from a Time Capsule.

This was on a 2009 15 inch Macbook Pro.


----------

